# briggs and stratton 3 hp non starter



## welshflyer (Nov 4, 2015)

Hello 
I have been given a "merry tiller " rotavator with a b&g 3hp horizontal shaft engine , It was very clean but I could not start her , I gave it to a friend to have a look at but he had no luck so I changed the points / condenser (the ones in place were in good condition ) and cleaned the coil / flywheel , I now get a spark ,the pipes from the tank are clear , the carb linkage seems to have been messed around with and I am unsure as to their correct position please see pictures enclosed 
any advice appreciated 
thank you Bryan


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Have you been able to get it to hit when priming though the spark hole?


----------



## welshflyer (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Thank you for your reply 
when i pour two cap fulls of fuel down , replace plug (new) and pull the starter she does smoke from the exhaust but not much of a bang so to speak ??
regards
Bryan


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Then most likely you have a compression problem cause by either a stuck valve, zero valve clearance, or badly worn cylinder and rings. 

These L head engines will reduce the valve clearance over the years and become none starters. Normal valve clearance is .005-.007 IN and .007-.009 EX

Usually when one don't fire on induce prime I do compression and leak-down tests to pin point where the problem lays.


----------



## welshflyer (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi 
Forgive me for my late reply , 
thank you for that , I will pass it on to a friend who is more into these thing so that he can investigate further , I will be sure to pass on what you have said above .
thank you again 
regards
Bryan 
south wales UK


----------

